# Bacon-Wrapped Scallops (with Q-View)



## luv2q

Hello everyone,

After much reading from all of you "seasoned" (:biggrin:) experts and finally taking the plunge on an MES 40, I've been playing around with different recipes and different meats, all while learning how to properly use the MES. Although I am only in my infancy when it comes to smoking, I prepared some bacon-wrapped scallops this weekend that were praised by all who took a bite. Since I happened to have my camera out this time, I took some pics to share with all of you.

Please enjoy the visuals!


This is 2.5 pounds of U-15 scallops that my wife and I purchased at Costco. They looked so good in the package that we had to take them home and whip something up with them. I threw them in a bath of olive oil and added a touch of the dry rub that I usually keep around for my ribs. They stayed in a zip-loc bag in the refrigerator overnight.





These are the scallops after they've been wrapped in thick bacon strips. Each bacon strip was cut in half, so each strip wrapped two scallops. Each bamboo skewer held five of these beauties.





These are the skewers placed onto the second shelf of the MES, which was already preheated to a temperature of 275-degrees. The wood chips I selected for the smoke was hickory.





These are the finished bacon-wrapped scallops! The total smoke time in the MES was one hour. At 55 minutes, though, I quickly brushed a mix of melted (unsalted) margarine and a touch of Sweet Baby Rays onto each wrapped scallop. That gave each piece an extremely flavorful and glossy look that ensured their rapid disappearance from the serving tray.





Again, a big thanks to all of you who regularly contribute to SMF! It is you who are responsible for turning me into a smoking junkie!!! :grilling_smilie:


----------



## oldschoolbbq

LOVY, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF. The Scollops look fantastic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, anything with Bacon is better, and should be shared with others like ME
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Little Cuba , Hmmmmm... send us some good Cuban recipes and your favorite shots of all your stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





inquiring people want to see.........

Stan    ak     oldschool

have fun and.............


----------



## JckDanls 07

Those look                  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS.  Since your in Miami, have you seen the South FL. Gathering ?

Come and join us  >>  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...thering-nov-4th-thru-6th-2011/200#post_697195


----------



## fpnmf

Welcome!!!

  Great looking chow!!

     Craig


----------



## moikel

Nice work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,havent seen scallops smoked before. I was always worried they would toughen,pretty pricey here even though they are a local product not imported. We see them combined with blood sausage a bit in restaurants ,grilled slice of sausage,apple & radish pickle then the grilled scallop bit of dressing. I think I prefer yours.


----------



## roller

Welcome Nice smoke !


----------



## miamirick

looks good   what part of miami you in?


----------



## luv2q

oldschoolbbq said:


> LOVY,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the SMF. The Scollops look fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anything with Bacon is better, and should be shared with others like ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Cuba , Hmmmmm... send us some good Cuban recipes and your favorite shots of all your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inquiring people want to see.........
> 
> Stan    ak     oldschool
> 
> have fun and.............


oldschool, thank you! I agree about the bacon, which is why I take already take pills for controlling high cholesterol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've been toying around with the MES and getting to know the boundaries by smoking a variety of things, from wings to butts. I always try to write down my process, just in case the family really enjoys something that I make. This way, I can reproduce it. This will also allow me to share with everyone, as well. After all, reading what all of you do is what gives me the foundation and inspiration to go out and experiment. Trust me, I will share!
 


JckDanls 07 said:


> Those look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.  Since your in Miami, have you seen the South FL. Gathering ?
> 
> Come and join us  >>  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...thering-nov-4th-thru-6th-2011/200#post_697195


JckDanls 07, thank you! I'm still getting my feet wet around here. Thanks for the link!




fpnmf said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Great looking chow!!
> 
> Craig


fpnmf, thank you!




Moikel said:


> Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,havent seen scallops smoked before. I was always worried they would toughen,pretty pricey here even though they are a local product not imported. We see them combined with blood sausage a bit in restaurants ,grilled slice of sausage,apple & radish pickle then the grilled scallop bit of dressing. I think I prefer yours.


Moikel, thank you! I honestly didn't know how they were going to come out, but figured it was worth a shot. After all, anything with bacon usually tastes pretty darned good, right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They were a little on the pricey side, but when the wife agreed with me about how good they looked, we decided to splurge a little. The basting at the end is what really completed the meal, in my opinion. I've been given the green light to do these again, so I know that everyone enjoyed them as much as I did.




Roller said:


> Welcome Nice smoke !


Roller, thank you!




miamirick said:


> looks good   what part of miami you in?


miamirick, thank you! I'm in Kendall, right by the Everglades near Krome Avenue. I've been living this far west since I was married in '89 and absolutely love living on the outskirts of the city. Give me the Everglades wildlife, a camera and a BBQ (and now a smoker) and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## teeznuts

Awesome! I've grilled and broiled bacon wrapped scallops but wasn't sure how they'd be smoked. I think it's time for me to try it. How was the texture of the bacon? Did it crisp at all? I love bacon wheteher it crisps of stays soft. Just curious.


----------



## tom c

I need to get some  scallops


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious!


----------



## luv2q

teeznuts said:


> Awesome! I've grilled and broiled bacon wrapped scallops but wasn't sure how they'd be smoked. I think it's time for me to try it. How was the texture of the bacon? Did it crisp at all? I love bacon wheteher it crisps of stays soft. Just curious.


teeznuts, the bacon was firm on the meat part and just a tad bit on the soft side on the fat part. Personally, I like my bacon all crispy, but I didn't want to overcook the scallops just to get the bacon all crisped up. They came out really good, though, so give them a try. I believe you won't be disappointed! As an aside, I had thick-cut bacon on there, so you may want to experiment with the regular-cut bacon. Thinner bacon would crisp up more, I would imagine.




Tom C said:


> I need to get some  scallops








 




SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!


Thanks, Al!


----------



## texdav

Cajuns call anything wrapped in bacon ;enbrouchette. Favorites are shrimp and oysters. Often they are deep fryed or cooked on smoker or low heat grill. I often wandered now they got the inside wrapped in a ball with none of the shrimp or oyster exposed. What i learned was they put the bacon in boiling watter a few minutes that made it more like wrapping with a wide rubber band.It really preserves the moisture of the seafood inside.


----------



## luv2q

texdav said:


> Cajuns call anything wrapped in bacon ;enbrouchette. Favorites are shrimp and oysters. Often they are deep fryed or cooked on smoker or low heat grill. I often wandered now they got the inside wrapped in a ball with none of the shrimp or oyster exposed. What i learned was they put the bacon in boiling watter a few minutes that made it more like wrapping with a wide rubber band.It really preserves the moisture of the seafood inside.




texdav, thanks for the tip! Upon your recommendation, I will try boiling the bacon next time to see how this helps the process.


----------



## yellow jacket

:yahoo:  Finally found a scallop recipe that's got all the info and pics for me to try my first smoke of scallops.  Got some Costco scallops yesterday and going to give them an shot this week. Haven't checked out Q-view but will take pics and then give it a try.
Great site and great info here but you have to really not give up till you find what you need.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

They look awesome!!!


~Martin


----------



## nabo4u

Hey Luv2Q welcome. We're practically neighbors. I'm in West Kendall in the Hammocks


----------



## cmayna

Damn, those look fantastic.  Might need to break in my new gasser smoker with one of these recipes.


----------



## jayj123

As a suggestion, you may want to try the Hormel pre-cooked bacon. It adds a little more to the price, but I have used this with excellent results for frying bacon wrapped scallops or grilling them. Only way I have found to get the bacon crisp without overcooking the scallops.


----------



## yellow jacket

Picked up some Costco scallops and tried this yesterday.  Camera didn't work so no pics.
Used Jeff's rub on them and done some shrimp also.  Wrapped each in half slice of bacon. Had a little Hickory chips.  To start and then with apple sawdust finish.  All said would eat theses again.  Even had a little problem with keeping heat right in my 20# Sausage Maker smoker but they came out really good.  It's an old recipe but thanks for the listing, lots of help.


----------



## castiron

Regarding the op what does marinating the scallops in olive oil do for them?


----------



## herms

He did olive oil and some rib rub to add extra flavor to the scallops.  Oil/mustard or the such is used to help the rub stick better.


----------

